# Longy Thursday 20th???



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone up for longy sunday morning think im gunna start my hols a day early fly to hawaii friday so keen to get one more in  shoot for 5am

Matty


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

You bastard Matty

I will be working.
You had better leave me some kings or there will be trouble.
I hope you get a couple before flying out.
I want a full report before you go.

Cheers

Wigg

PS can you bring me back a can of sunshine please


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hell Matt, which day, Thursday or Sunday?

I'm up for Sunday but Thursday..... Noooooooooway...


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Thursday the sunday was from last sunday if no takers i'll just go soft plastics at barrenjoey head jig up some squid on the way out


----------

